
Covid-19: People in tall buildings may be more at risk - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/614867358715183104/covid19-tall-buildings-risks
======
phendrenad2
This website does some weird pushstate thing that breaks the back button. You
have to press it twice quickly to break out back to hacker news.

Anyway, interesting read. I wonder how many other problems can spread
contamination between apartments. Balconies? Exhaust fans in kitchens (count
the number of exhaust vents on the roof of any apartment building - almost
certainly doesn't match the number of apartments. And where does the air from
the bottom floor apartments go? Is it forced all the way to the roof or spewed
out laterally onto a sidewalk?)

